# 10.5.3 Is Out!



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> The 10.5.3 Update is recommended for all users running Mac OS X Leopard and includes general operating system fixes that enhance the stability, compatibility and security of your Mac.
> 
> For detailed information on this update, please visit this website: About the Mac OS X 10.5.3 Update.
> For detailed information on security updates, please visit this website: Apple security updates.


Earlier than I expected.

Edit -
Combo update posted:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloa...mboupdate.html




> General
> 
> * Fixes a font issue that could result in Helvetica Narrow being used in applications instead of Helvetica.
> * Addresses an issue with stuttering video and audio playback in certain USB devices.
> ...


About the Mac OS X 10.5.3 Update


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Go ahead. Update your systems. I'll just sit back and watch for a while.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Downloading now!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Doug said:


> Go ahead. Update your systems. I'll just sit back and watch for a while.


you voyeur you


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

Of all the times to release it... while I'm at school and can't update for the next 5 hours!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

StageDive said:


> Of all the times to release it... while I'm at school and can't update for the next 5 hours!


ouch. just think of how many ppl will be doing it then..the dload will be slow 

just kidding  have fun at school.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Does Safari feel faster?


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll hang with The Doug and wait for you guys to report back. I'm confident you guys will have no problem but stability is key in my work. (Actually, I gotta find the bugs in my code before I find new bugs in Apple's OS )


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> the dload will be slow


It wont be slow; it will be throttled! beejacon


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just an FYI, it does the two reboot thing after downloading 420MB(!)

Some immediate observations:

- I can't explain it, but my screen calibration "changed" as the colors are richer and the screen looks "different" as icons look sharper for example. 

- My bluetooth mouse is found by my MBP instantly (it took a few seconds before). I rebooted a bunch of times to verify this. 

- It "feels" faster overall.

- It fixed a issue where I couldn't allocate more than 1GB to a Parallels Desktop VM.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Just downloaded all 420MB on the MacBook and installing...
Finishing Installation...
Reboot...
Reboot again...
DONE!

*10.5.3* (cue _Also sprach Zarathustra_...)


----------



## redison (Mar 1, 2008)

*420 MB D/L and reboot needed*

Doing it now, very fast downloading.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bgw said:


> It wont be slow; it will be throttled! beejacon


Why, are you torrenting it? ??


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

- Disk Utility has changed. It now better reflects what it's doing when you repair permissions. 

- It boots to the desktop faster. 

More as I discover it....


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Why, are you torrenting it? ??


Bell doesn't like downloads unless its from it's half a**ed video store.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

First observation: 802.1x connects much more quickly.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Downloaded and installed. No issues. (198 MB, Intel, from 10.5.2.)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG, the Combo Updater is 530MB! Crazyness. Coming soon - 10.5.4 - a 1.4 GB download. lol


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> just kidding  have fun at school.


...


have fun at school?

high school?

do you even remember high school?

Fun and high school don't go together unless the phrase "doesn't exist at" between them

Oh well, at least i can look forward to updating when i get home...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought high school was pretty sweet. A big lull will ensue when you hit 29.9 years old and you realize you are no longer at all in way, shape or form YOUNG! When your back starts to hurt and you get tired too early you are going to wish you were in high school.

Oh ya...and bills and stuff suck too.

Pretty much enjoy high school. They are the better years.

Just did the .3 shaninigan and I must it boots really fast! I was up in running in about 6 seconds!

My bluetooth was connect very fast too....


THANKS APPLE!


----------



## shikotee (Jun 1, 2005)

How were the DL speeds for it - slow and congested, or regular?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I thought high school was pretty sweet. A big lull will ensue when you hit 29.9 years old and you realize you are no longer at all in way, shape or form YOUNG!


Don't know about that, at 35.9 years, I'm still pretty young  I do miss high school though. Then again, the grass is always greener...

Update went quite well, bootup was fast and system feels more responsive than before the update. Also, iTunes finally quits after one try (used to take two quits to get it to shut down.)


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Download speeds were sort of slow...took about 45 minutes for me. I am on wireless g though.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

~15 minute download for me. Everything appears to be working well.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Found the download to be pretty speedy for 430MB (That is a crazy large file update IMO)

Sync initiated a Sync with .Mac after the double restart ( I have had Auto Sync turned off since I don't know when and did a Manual-Sync about two weeks ago )

Quicktime does load and play movies etc. but crashes when trying to record a new audio file (Quicktime Pro 7.4.5 (25)> File > New Audio Recording )

I can't tell if the OS feels snappier because of the update or the Red Bull™ I just drank. 



<-- 3100th Post - Woot! -- :heybaby: 
.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Big combo  - no problems so far tho it felt slow for a few minutes - not sure what that was - almost as if some background process......ahh it is reindexing Spotlight - hmmmmm


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I downloaded from Apple at 520 kbps. Bell doesn't throttle http or ftp.

Word now launches faster and doesn't have a problem with wysiwyg font display. That was really annoying me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Is it my imagination or did they change the Safari look slightly - higher contrast between front window ( dark ) and rear windows ( light ).


Very zippy now that Spotlight is done - of course my new Rogers Extreme helps - zoom zoom


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

*Mine goes up to 11*

The incremental (10.5.2 -> 10.5.3) Intel was 198 MB. It downloaded pretty quick.
Everything works fine but nothing seems faster, brighter, cooler or anything.
I turned into a newt, but I got better.

It didn't fix the sound problem in my MacBook 2.0GHz. The volume has to be above half for the speakers to be heard at all, and set pretty much to full to compete with the fan or the combo drive noise. Makes watching a DVD pretty much hopeless.

It's particularly frustrating because when I boot into Windows XP using Boot Camp, the sound levels are normal for a laptop. At about 3 dots from minimum, the sound is comfortable. I can hear all the alert sounds from the inevitable system and app crashes that go hand in hand with running Windows.

So why does OS X seem to include a 6dB attenuator?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

8127972 said:


> Just an FYI, it does the two reboot thing after downloading 420MB(!)
> 
> Some immediate observations:
> 
> - I can't explain it, but my screen calibration "changed" as the colors are richer and the screen looks "different" as icons look sharper for example.


I noticed this as well. You can fix it by going to the Color pane of the Displays preference pane.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

makuribu said:


> The incremental (10.5.2 -> 10.5.3) Intel was 198 MB. It downloaded pretty quick.


Weird. My Intel Mac was up to date and going from 10.5.2 to 10.5.3 through software update was over 400 MB. 10.5.2 to 10.5.3 on my G4's was 198 MB.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Well only thing I've noticed so far is that DVD Player is working once more... other than that absolutely no change. I backed up right before so I'm set


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

syslogd was very active before 10.5.3 in an application I use. Now crashreporter has added to the mix  Oh well I need a new computer. I have an iBook.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Does Bootcamp work now? With 10.5.2 there were issues with installing Bootcamp, it would give you hell when you tried to partition, then pretend like it actually did the partition.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

No issues on a G5 iMac 2.1.

On my 12" PB 1.5 start-up is now clearly snappier, as is any work in the Finder. Hmmmm


----------



## Brianl (Apr 6, 2008)

Haven't noticed any difference on my IMac, but is now just downloading on the MacBookPro, so will see then.


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

I've started downloading it for my iMac, wondering what will happen once I finally get it installed....


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

MPB is running fine. Haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Adrian, does your Mac seriously get to the desktop within 6 seconds? I'd assume that's a slight exaggeration, but if not, how the heck did you manage that?

Maybe it's all the software I've got installed, but mine takes somewhere between 40 and 60 seconds, I'd say. Still lightyears faster than any PC I have.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I backed up with Time Machine to Time Capsule before installing 10.5.3. After installation, I checked the backup, and it's all good.

But I've been "Preparing Backup..." for hours at a time now. I stopped it at one point, restarted, and tried "Backup Now" again. Still "Preparing Backup..." What gives?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

DUMBEST UPDATE EVER!

lol...

So I ran the software update, to find the update. It found it, and suggested the 111MB (I think that's what it was) update. So it downloads - takes about 6 min.
Restarts my system, and says something to the effect of "Cannot install application. Please contact the software vendor.". Then it restarts, and boots into 10.5.2.

I run software update again, and this time it finds the 400+MB version. So I run that, and all is good... does the double reboot, and voila... 10.5.3.

So strange!


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

shikotee said:


> How were the DL speeds for it - slow and congested, or regular?


I downloaded the 500mb combo,
and using Speed Download I averaged about 700 kb/s.

jb.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Confirming most of the previous posts, I find bootup faster, factory-default calibration nicer, Disk Utility's Repair Permissions messages MUCH more clear and perhaps even a bit faster.

The responsiveness of things like System Preferences is definitely quicker. Wireless pickup seems faster too (as in waking from sleep etc). If they've fixed the funkiness with my bluetooth headphones* I'll be a VERY happy camper!

*I doubt the issue w/my bluetooth headphones is actually an Apple bug, but it's the only real issue I have with my BlackBook.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

My results similar to chas_m's. I used the combo updater. Colour seems sharper on my old Apple Cinema 20" ADC. Wireless connection through Time Capsule seemed faster, and no problems with Time Machine backup. But the biggest plus so far is Safari, which was choking all the time prior to the update and is not only not choking, but it runs lightning fast on many sites. I've noticed this on my Cube and my C2D mini.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

HowEver said:


> But I've been "Preparing Backup..." for hours at a time now. I stopped it at one point, restarted, and tried "Backup Now" again. Still "Preparing Backup..." What gives?


Time Machine was preparing backup here too for about a 1/2 hour before I gave up and let it run all night. By morning it had backed up, so who knows...

420MB for me and installed without a hitch and all seems to be running smooth on my MBP.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Same here, Time Capsule backed up by morning.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Same here, Time Capsule backed up by morning.


Yeah, I don't know what it's backing up. But I checked mine after the update was applied, and the long preparing wait, and it was backing up 2 gigs. 2 gigs that apparently didn't need to be backed up before because, aside from the update, nothing else change.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Got to work this morning, ran software update, it found the 192MB version... installed no prob...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

For those of you who say it took 2 restarts, at least on my Powermac G5, it only took 1. I haven't updated my MacBook yet.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The only thing that I noticed that is faster is shutting down. 

My MacPro was taking quite some time to dismount all my hard drives before powering down and sometimes it would take 30 sec. or so after the monitors turned off before the MacPro would power down. Now it powers down within about 10 sec.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I updated my fleet and other then the differing download sizes all went smoothly. Our new iMac's download was in the 200 meg range where as my MBP was 420 so I'm wondering if part of the differences is the video updates that didn't need to be applied to newer graphics cards.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I was so excited! I fired up Software Update, expecting to update to the latest and greatest.. Then in the middle of the search for updates, I remembered, I'm still on Tiger. LOL

Cool thing though, iPhoto update and security update showed up.

Patrix


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

That sudden moment of realization sucks, don't it, patrix?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I updated my fleet and other then the differing download sizes all went smoothly. Our new iMac's download was in the 200 meg range where as my MBP was 420 so I'm wondering if part of the differences is the video updates that didn't need to be applied to newer graphics cards.


Hmmm, my MBP was only 199 MB??


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

StageDive said:


> That sudden moment of realization sucks, don't it, patrix?


Yes, but it's quickly followed by the knowledge that I've saved £85 (cost of Leopard in the UK) which I can use to sustain myself longer in this expensive country and enjoy it more before returning to Canada 

So in the end, it doesn't suck that much.

Patrix


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

Touche.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I updated my fleet and other then the differing download sizes all went smoothly. Our new iMac's download was in the 200 meg range where as my MBP was 420 so I'm wondering if part of the differences is the video updates that didn't need to be applied to newer graphics cards.


Why not download the Combo update instead of having to download several copies?


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont' forget: it's Monoligual time. Unless of course, Yoda often to uses your machine.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I did my MBP at work so the only the Mini and iMac had to be updated at home. I guess I could have done the combo but the mini was done over night as I was heading to bed.

Sinc which version of the MBP do you have? Yours may be newer then my 2.16GHz model with the ATI 1600 card.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Did anybody experience having all of their desktops files removed from the desktop? When I open a finder window they are still in the desktop file, but no longer appear on my desktop. Weird. Or did I inadvertently do this?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

sashmo said:


> Did anybody experience having all of their desktops files removed from the desktop? When I open a finder window they are still in the desktop file, but no longer appear on my desktop. Weird. Or did I inadvertently do this?


I don't have any files on my desktop, so I can't confirm this issue, but the size of my dock was larger after I applied the update... weird.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Sinc which version of the MBP do you have? Yours may be newer then my 2.16GHz model with the ATI 1600 card.


My MBP is a 2.2 Ghz model, new in November of 2007.


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

*NTLM Authentication*

Downloaded it at home a couple days ago. Worked a treat but I haven't noticed anything except that NTLM authentication for my Windows based network at school now functions correctly!

No longer does Safari crash when trying to access the internet through an ISA proxy. I used to have to have a Squid proxy (not caching anything) requesting pages on my computer's behalf before sending them to Safari.

Thank you Apple for fixing that. I wonder why they didn't advertise it... :lmao:


----------

